# My story, Losing hope! please read



## daggerem (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok im 18 years old, ive had this since 9th grade so roughly like 4 years its happened after parents went through divorce and i started smoking weed then i got concussion and then i moved and was going into high school. I think all this stress defiantly plays a huge role in this story, but i was out eating food with my family and friends and this feeling engulfed me as if i just smoked alot of weed or i was high, my heart was racing my mind was blank, i didnt know where i was, and had terrible episode/ panic attack . after this i went home a slept then woke up with even worse panic attack and was rushed to er. After all the waiting in the er they said son you have a concussion.(from soccer tryouts) Then i proceeded to go to school and thought all the feelings were gonna go away when my concussion did thats why i felt like this i thought and so did my mother. when 4 months passed and i felt no different i was scared shitless honestly i thought i was insane i thought the world was going to end. But i was seeing a consoler and he didnt believe these symptoms i was having. so i left him and didnt see anmyone for about a year or so. know its 11th grade my bad decisions from early highschool (not going to school/bad grades) caught up with me and i became depressed and dp and dr became way worst. (damn i bad at stories but in 10th grade my dp and dr were kinda like ok to where i could handle it) anyway i skipped school everyday because i would panic and then i left school to get my ged. so to sum up the year to now my dp and dr were kinda better i didnt think of them at all i had a job i was doing fine then recently i cant do it i quit my job 3 months ago and its hard to get out of the house. i hvae a girlfriend thats very supportive of my anxiety and my mom is too.(my mom is the only one that knows how i truley feel and u guys ^_^) i am seeing another consalor and he helps alot but im his (rarest) case he says and the only therapy i do with him is mediation and exposure therapy. BUT THE WHOLE POINT TO THAT STORY IS I FEEL ALONE AND IDK WHATS ANXIETY OR REAL SYMPTOMS OF MY BODY LIKE HEALTH SCARES.

- IM ON PROZAC JUST STARTED AND ITS HELL I WAS PREVIOUSLY ON CELEXA

-GOOD BIT OF BLOOD WORK DONE

SYMPTOMS

-FEELINGS HANDS FEEL OFF

- DONT FEEL IN THE MOMENT LIKE EVER

-HEAD FEELS "EMPTY"

-NUMB

-HEADACHES

-LOTS OF VISION STUFF LIKE VISUAL SNOW (YES IVE BEEN CHECKED FOR GLASSES)

-CONFUSION

-MEMORY LOSS

-THINGS LOOK WEIRD OR NOT FAMILAR

-IN THE MIRROR I LOOK DIFFERENT

-SLEEP FEELS LIKE 1 MINUTE

-BAD SLEEP

ALWAYS TIRED AND WEAK

BORED

i know i may come off as rude but i was just expressing how much i hate this thanks for who ever reads this and comments thank you all and tips u can give me? <3


----------



## Garnet_B (Feb 4, 2018)

I can relate I started experiencing dp/dr at about the same age as you, personally what helps me deal with it most is going for walks/minimal exercise and finding distractions for myself, drawing, watching shows ect, I know doing those things are be impossible at times but for me they do help even when i'm at my worst. all the best.


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

I have been through DR and DP quite a few times. On two occasions, it happened out of the blue and there wasn't much I could pinpoint as the cause.

The DP/DR is caused by anxiety, and many of the symptoms you list are clearly related.

I haven't really taken antidepressants, either during DP/DR or when recovered, so I can't speak from experience on that.

Anything you can do to manage and reduce your anxiety will help.

You mentioned visual snow. I have bad visual snow (and tinnitus), but in my case at least, there is no direct connection with my DR/DP that I have ever been able to discover. I have had visual snow and tinnitus from at least as young as 5, and I first suffered DR at 18. (My visual snow and maybe the tinnitus is probably linked to migraines. I suffered one or two bad migraines (with aura) annually from age 15 to 30. Much less frequently since then, but the visual snow and tinnitus have remained the same - not better or worse.)

Did your visual snow start around the time of your DR?

Anxiety determines whether I notice the visual snow and tinnitus. Since I have no anxiety whatsoever about it, I virtually never notice it. The reason I mention this is because I experienced the same effect with the strange thoughts, sensations and perceptions I had with DP/DR, many of which mirror yours. When the anxiety evaporated, the (obsessive) thoughts, sensations and perceptions soon did too. The cognitive deficits and other effects also diminished during my recovery phases, though that also required some work, since I think your mind can become a bit blunted and disconnected during a long battle with DP/DR. So it's important to exercise all your faculties and keep them active and engaged. Don't let frustration get in the way of that.



daggerem said:


> Ok im 18 years old, ive had this since 9th grade so roughly like 4 years its happened after parents went through divorce and i started smoking weed then i got concussion and then i moved and was going into high school. I think all this stress defiantly plays a huge role in this story, but i was out eating food with my family and friends and this feeling engulfed me as if i just smoked alot of weed or i was high, my heart was racing my mind was blank, i didnt know where i was, and had terrible episode/ panic attack . after this i went home a slept then woke up with even worse panic attack and was rushed to er. After all the waiting in the er they said son you have a concussion.(from soccer tryouts) Then i proceeded to go to school and thought all the feelings were gonna go away when my concussion did thats why i felt like this i thought and so did my mother. when 4 months passed and i felt no different i was scared shitless honestly i thought i was insane i thought the world was going to end. But i was seeing a consoler and he didnt believe these symptoms i was having. so i left him and didnt see anmyone for about a year or so. know its 11th grade my bad decisions from early highschool (not going to school/bad grades) caught up with me and i became depressed and dp and dr became way worst. (damn i bad at stories but in 10th grade my dp and dr were kinda like ok to where i could handle it) anyway i skipped school everyday because i would panic and then i left school to get my ged. so to sum up the year to now my dp and dr were kinda better i didnt think of them at all i had a job i was doing fine then recently i cant do it i quit my job 3 months ago and its hard to get out of the house. i hvae a girlfriend thats very supportive of my anxiety and my mom is too.(my mom is the only one that knows how i truley feel and u guys ^_^) i am seeing another consalor and he helps alot but im his (rarest) case he says and the only therapy i do with him is mediation and exposure therapy. BUT THE WHOLE POINT TO THAT STORY IS I FEEL ALONE AND IDK WHATS ANXIETY OR REAL SYMPTOMS OF MY BODY LIKE HEALTH SCARES.
> 
> - IM ON PROZAC JUST STARTED AND ITS HELL I WAS PREVIOUSLY ON CELEXA
> 
> ...


----------

